# Playing my Android phone video on my TV



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Smart TV with built in WIFI. I can stream youtube videos from my Android 8 phone to the TV.


However, is there a way to play a video that I recorded with my phone to the TV without having to upload that video onto youtube first?


There are a few HDMI input ports on the back of my TV. Is it as simple as getting a HDMI to USB Type C cable and hook my phone to it then set the TV input to HDMI? Will that work? Or I need something else?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Depends on which exact model of phone you have. HDMI isn't supported universally in phones. 

You could stream the screen via Wi-Fi. There a slight delay but it works for videos. There's multiple standards. You'll have to see if your "smart" TV supports any of them. If it doesn't, there's always various Wi-Fi/hdmi streaming dongles available. Cheaper products tend to be more flaky. 

Cheers!


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

What type (make/model) of TV do you have?

If your TV has screen mirroring, it might be possible to do it wirelessly. Google *"screen mirror android phone to smart TV" *to see some advice on that subject.


----------



## atimias (Feb 27, 2019)

miamicuse: I suggest you should take a look for Google Chromecast. It allows you to easily stream content - images / video / youtube and so on. It would totally solve your issues. Moreover - it costs about 30$, make sure to buy the v2 though - you'll be fine


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

There is a lot of ways to connect your Phone to a TV:

https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/how-to/google-android/connect-android-tv-3533870/


----------

